# How soon after redundancy paperwork to go to SW?



## sahm2 (18 Jan 2009)

Hello,

My sister is receiving all her redundancy paperwork this Thursday from her company.

Can she put in her claim from the day she receives paperwork or the day after? I know they say the earlier the better but would she be told to come again if she went in that afternoon?

I know it is a very minor question but she has to organise a babysitter for during the day (she was working on night duty up to this).

Thanks very much!


----------



## kceire (18 Jan 2009)

you can go to the SW on the same day once you have all your paperwork. but once she knows that she wont get paid for the first 3 days of her redundancy.


----------



## assumpta1 (18 Jan 2009)

I would go asap - but make sure she has ALL her paperwork - especially if the form she receives says e.g. P45 *OR* redundancy form - they'll need both and you'll have to jump through hoops to get it to them (i.e. come back tomorrow, no that hatch isn't open until 2pm, come back then) - when you're dealing with a babysitter etc. it's a hassle !  

In my experience they couldn't give it to you without your P45 and sometimes that takes a few days more for your company to process after redundancy - even though the literature I received clearly stated P45 or redundancy form...


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2009)

You should 'sign on' on the day after your employment finishes (i.e the day afetr termination date stated on the p45). It is not necessary to have all the 'paperwork' on the day that you make your claim but you must get it in in 14 days after that. Some offices take claims by appointment so you should check with your local SW office to see if they do it that way.


----------



## exbroker (19 Jan 2009)

Hi  -I phoned last week, still waiting 3 weeks for my P45. I was told to call in with 2 forms for photo id and address id. My claim was lodged on the day. I have 14 days to provide, P45, RP50 and marriage cert, but it will be backdated from sign on date. They won't cover the days that you were waiting for docs. I would go in now if I was her.


----------

